# Youth hunt video...in on a string



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Wish they all cooperated like this. We just hiked into this spot and let out a few yelps on the box call. Gobbles immediately replied from off-screen upper left. We were setup for that bird, when this all unfolded quickly. Jake decoy is up-hill right off screen.

Video guy (me) screwed up with camera settings so not as good as it could have been, but still happy we were able to capture the action (forgot variable ND filter and had camera set to manual focus and not auto)

https://vimeo.com/414140494/e72f444ebc


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

That was Awesome Gdog! congrats to you guys! Sweet video!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Sweet video!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Awesome video! Congrats!


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome Video, those were some stud Tom's -- What region?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome video!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I like it!! Great work and forever memory.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

"He!! Yeah"8)


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Hell yeah. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

That is a sweet experience! Well done and memories made. 
My kids have fired me as their guide. haha What box call are you using?


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

plottrunner said:


> Awesome Video, those were some stud Tom's -- What region?


Northern


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Packout said:


> That is a sweet experience! Well done and memories made.
> My kids have fired me as their guide. haha What box call are you using?


It's a Quaker Boy box call. Limited edition I got from Dick Kirby a long time ago. I grew up with the Kirby boys back east.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This is my absolute favorite post of 2020! Thanks for sharing this. I have the biggest smile on my face right now. 

So, so cool.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Booyah!! You could see those white heads way off in the distance. Turkey soup coming up!!

I'm taking a novice hunter on Wed, and hoping I remember to video it this time. Kicking myself that I forgot to on my son's hunt last Fri.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good work!!


This is my favorite thread.


----------

